# Search on for Missing Pilot



## Bandit1 (27 Oct 2007)

I'm going to post email updates as I receive them...if anyone is flying over the area, Godspeed and may your efforts be fruitful.

Bandit

*Location of Missing Pilot Defied Searchers for Fourth Day*

October 27, 2007

KAMLOOPS – Search efforts will continue today, day five, for a missing 61-year-old male who had been flying his Cessna 172 in the area on Tues, 23 Oct. Friday’s search did not turn up any clues to what may have happened to the pilot or his aircraft.

“We searched extensively yesterday, we covered about 10 thousand square kilometers in approximately one hundred and fifty flying hours. The weather is cooperating again today so we are planning to thoroughly investigate the rugged terrain of our search areas at low altitude,” said Capt. Brad White, searchmaster and a Buffalo navigator from 442 Squadron, 19 Wing Comox. “

A Buffalo aircraft and the Cormorant helicopter had been retasked at the end of their search yesterday by the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre in Victoria for a Piper Malibu aircraft that had lost engine power. The two military aircrafts responded and were on scene shortly after the small aircraft crashed approximately 16 kilometers east of Invermere, B.C. Unfortunately, the three people on board did not survive the crash. The crews have returned to Kamloops to resume the search.

Today’s search is being conducted by the following Canadian Forces aircraft:

 one CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox 
 six CH-146 Griffon helicopters from CFB Edmonton, CFB Petawawa and 4 Wing Cold Lake;
 one CT-142 Dash-8 from 17 Wing Winnipeg, MB.

In addition, fourteen aircraft and twenty-five spotters from the Civil Air Search and Rescue Association (CASARA) are helping with the search. 

If any member of the public saw a beige single-engined plane with red trim on Tuesday afternoon, especially in the following areas: Salmon Arm, Merritt, Cache Creek, Hope, Squamish, Whistler, or Lytton, are asked to call the sighting tips line at SHQ: 1-250-554-5962.

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly, at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035.

For further information on the Piper crash, please contact the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre in Victoria at 1-259-363-2995.


----------



## eurowing (27 Oct 2007)

Zoomie, RiggerFE and I are on this one.  It is a busy time, long days. We hope for the best.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Oct 2007)

I'm actualy surprised i havent been sent on that too.....


----------



## JBoyd (27 Oct 2007)

I believe this is a related newpost

"Three people are dead after a small plane crash in British Columbia.

The plane went down just after 7 p.m. MT Friday, after the pilot reported he had lost engine power.

The Piper Malibou, a single engine aircraft, was en route from Salem, Oregon, to Springbank, Alta., just outside Calgary.

Search and Rescue officials said the pilot tried to glide to Fairmont, B.C., but altered course to nearby Invermere. Then they lost contact with the plane.

Satellite systems pinpointed the crash site in a mountain valley.

Captain Aaron Twa, with B.C.'s Rescue Co-ordination Centre, said a Search and Rescue Cormorant helicopter arrived on the scene within 90 minutes.

Three rescue experts were hoisted down into the valley where the Piper was spotted.

"It is a valley adjacent to the Columbia River Valley so it's a relatively mountainous terrain with mountains into the 8,000 to 9,000 foot range," Twa said. 

The three passengers aboard were all found dead.

Their names and hometowns are not yet being released.

Twa said the helicopter was already in the B.C. interior looking for another plane that's been missing since Tuesday.

The 61-year-old pilot of a Cessna 172 was on his way from the interior to Vancouver Island when his plane went down.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Oct 2007)

I'm actually surprised they deployed the Gonzo before the Auroras!


----------



## Zoomie (28 Oct 2007)

Gonzo is providing an excellent service as OSCAR - cost benefit-wise, it is much cheaper to run a Dash-8 than a CP-140 and still accomplish the same job.

We are into day 4 of searching - 10 thousand square kilometers searched, lots more to go.


----------



## Rigger (28 Oct 2007)

Hopefully the weather holds and we can put this one to bed. It's a great effort by all involved. The CP 140 would be great here with it's EROR gear, especially in the early stages  of the search with its FLIR capabilities. BZ to the other Buff crew who responded to the Invermere crash after a full day of searching (17.5 hr crew day). 

Rescue


----------



## Bandit1 (28 Oct 2007)

Keep up the great work guys, it's amazing the long hauls that you guys put in to try to bring someone back to the family that misses them.

Let's all hope that this one ends with a happy story of success, and that the national media can show just how effective our SAR Teams are when it comes to the vital roles that they play in the mountains...

Bandit


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

is SAR looking for the pilot? because by the sounds of the newsposts ive read it makes it seem that everyone aboard was found dead, including the pilot


----------



## Bandit1 (28 Oct 2007)

The incident you're refering to is a separate one.  Here's the latest press release from 19 Wing regarding assets being used and an update.

Bandit

*Search for Ron Boychuk Continues *  

KAMLOOPS – Aircrews will continue to search for Mr. Ron Boychuk and his aircraft, a beige Cessna 172 with red trim, missing since Tuesday afternoon. The aircraft’s registration number is C-FMXV. 

“After five days of considerable search effort, we were able to cover much of the search area at a higher altitude. As the search evolves, we are concentrating our efforts in the most probable locations and at this stage we are searching more intensively at lower altitudes, aircraft will fly down to 500 feet above ground level,” said Capt. Brad White, Searchmaster. “Pilots and spotters from the Civil Aviation Search and Rescue Association (CASARA) are crucial during those low flying operations because they bring a local knowledge of the area.”

A group comprised of 47 volunteers of the Ground Search and Rescue from the central region of British-Colombia is also participating in the search effort this weekend. They are traveling on the logging roads using 4x4 vehicles to investigate select areas. 

Today’s search is being conducted by the following Canadian Forces aircraft:

•	two CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox; 
•	one CH-149 Cormorant helicopter from 19 Wing Comox;
•	four CH-146 Griffon helicopters from 4 Wing Cold Lake, CFB Edmonton, and CFB Petawawa;
•	one CT-142 Dash-8 from 17 Wing Winnipeg; and
•	one CC-138 Twin Otter from 440 Squadron Yellowknife.

In addition, twelve aircrafts and twenty-six spotters from the CASARA are helping with the search. 

Sightings can be called into the tips line at the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 1-800-567-5111 or the Search Headquarters (Kamloops): 1-250-554-5962, collect calls are accepted.

-30-

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly or 2Lt Alexandre Cadieux, at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035.


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

so judging from the original post, two cessna 172's both with 61 year old pilots crashed in BC?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Oct 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> so judging from the original post, two cessna 172's both with 61 year old pilots crashed in BC?



NO

1 Cessna 172

1 Piper Malibu


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

AH ok i totally misread the last two lines of the news post i posted lol sorry


----------



## Globesmasher (28 Oct 2007)

Outstanding work.
Keep it up guys.

I know the days must be long and tough - but it's an awesome service you guys are providing.
If I was ever in need I know I'd be glad knowing that folks like you are busting your asses to come and get me.

Keep it up.


----------



## eurowing (29 Oct 2007)

Unbelievable!  Launched and finished on a third crash.  Wait for news reports out now. The boys and girls worked very hard today. We had a tremendous amount of assets out and we still hope for the best for the original SAR mission.


----------



## Bandit1 (29 Oct 2007)

Courtesy of the Canadian Press - man, you guys and gals really do get around, and I'm amazed at just how much effort you put into every aspect of your job.  Good on ya for finding this site and doing an evac under what looks like some challenging conditions.  My hat is off to you!  

*Plane crashes near Golden, B.C., 1 person in hospital*

One person was taken to hospital after a plane carrying three people crashed Sunday near Golden, B.C.

Capt. Joe Palfy with Rescue Co-ordination Centre in Victoria said an overdue Cessna 172 that left Golden for Edmonton on Sunday afternoon sent an emergency location transmission. Golden is more than 400 kilometres east of Vancouver.

Bad weather at first hampered efforts to locate the aircraft, but a rescue crew was eventually sent in by helicopter.

When the aircraft was located, one person was sent to hospital, while the condition of the other two people on the plane is not yet known.

"We've had very poor communications [with the rescue team], so we don't know the outcome of the other people," Palfy said.

No names have been released and the cause of the crash isn't known.


----------



## Bandit1 (29 Oct 2007)

I was just watching CTV News and they had great coverage of all the ops that you gents have been out on over the last few days.  I only wish that this much coverage could be given to you guys and gals on a more regular basis.

How about it Mr. Akin?

Bandit


----------



## Zoomie (29 Oct 2007)

Busy times in central BC.  Staying in Cranbrook tonight with the crew of Rescue 456.  RiggerFE and I spent a long and tiring day today searching the morning for the missing aircraft and then heading out to the Golden area for the latest crashed plane.

Kudos to Eurowing and his servicing crew for getting 456 turned and ready to launch with very short notice after lunch.  The plane was running before the rest of the crew hit the flight line.

Unfortunately - we have yet to see any of the news coverage, as we are living it day-to-day in hotel rooms and getting into them late at night and leaving early the next morning.  I still don't know what Kamloops looks like in daylight.

456 crew was very happy to hear that the toddler survived the latest crash.

More details to follow once they have been released by our PAO.


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I still don't know what Kamloops looks like in daylight.



Don't worry, you're not missing much


----------



## Bandit1 (29 Oct 2007)

The link to the Golden incident and accompanying video can be found here.

The link to the segment on the Piper Malibu incident can be found here.

I'm still searching for the clip that I mentioned above, and when i find it, I'll be sure to post it.

Cheers, and thanks to you all for all that you do.

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (29 Oct 2007)

Latest on the Boychuck search - be careful up there folks, looks like the weather is taking a nasty turn.

*Searchers fight turbulence as hunt for planes continues *  

19WNR: 07/080 October 29, 2007 

KAMLOOPS - The search continues for the seventh day to find Mr. Ron Boychuk, a 61 year-old pilot flying a beige Cessna 172 with red trim registred C-FMXV. He was last seen in Revelstoke where he made a fuel stop during his flight to Qualicum Beach. 

Stronger winds aloft resulted in high turbulence in the mountainous region where the aircrews were concentrating their efforts. “The winds are more difficult to predict as they are manipulated by the rugged terrain and create strong up and down drafts. For that reason, we might not be able to access certain terrain features and search areas at that time,” said Capt. Stephen Clarke, a Griffon helicopter pilot with 408 Squadron in Edmonton. 

A Buffalo aircraft and the Cormorant helicopter participating in the major search were retasked by the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (JRCC) in Victoria, yesterday afternoon, to investigate an Electronic Locator Transmitter (ELT) signal from a Cessna 172 in the area north of Golden. Strong winds and adverse weather kept the aircraft from getting to the exact location. Nonetheless, two Search and Rescue Technicians (SAR Techs) were able to go and investigate the crash site by civilian helicopter with long-line capability. A three-year old girl was rescued from the scene. Unfortunately, the other two occupants, two males, did not survive.

Today's search is being conducted by the following Canadian Forces aircraft: 

- two CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox; 
- one CH-149 Cormorant helicopter from 19 Wing Comox; 
- two CH-146 Griffon helicopters from 4 Wing Cold Lake and CFB Edmonton; and 
- one CC-138 Twin Otter from 440 Squadron Yellowknife. 

In addition, six aircrafts and twenty spotters from the CASARA are helping with the search. 

Sightings can be called into the tips line at the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 1-800-567-5111 or the Search Headquarters (Kamloops): 1-250-554-5962, collect calls are accepted. 

-30- 

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly or 2Lt Alexandre Cadieux, at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035. 

For further information on the airplane crash in Golden, please contact the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 250-363-2995.


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

I am glad that the young girl survived, nothing more tragic then a young life lost.


----------



## Bandit1 (29 Oct 2007)

Here are some pictures from the scene taken at Golden, along with some of our hero's at the end which were sent to me by 19 Wing.  Hat's off to all of you!   

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (31 Oct 2007)

Keep up the great effort gents, we're all hopeful and believe in all of you!  

*Signs of Ron Boychuk’s Whereabouts Elude Searchers  *  

October 31, 2007

KAMLOOPS – There remains some hope that searchers will find an indication of where Ron Boychuk may have gone down today, on day nine of the search. The search began on Tuesday, October 23, after Boychuk failed to land at his intended destination, Qualicum Beach, on Vancouver Island.

Searchers anticipate completing the 20,000 square-kilometre search area by Thursday evening. At that time, the entire area will have been flown over twice at an altitude of at least 300 metres. In addition, much of the high probability areas will have also been examined at a height of 150 metres. An area where searchers believe the aircraft may have last been seen, surrounding Lytton, B.C., has been covered many more times by several different aircraft and ground searchers.

“The assets that we have available to use are concentrated on this search and we will give it everything we have over the next two days,” said Capt. Brad White, Searchmaster. “Crews have worked very hard over the past nine days and made every effort from the air to find Mr. Boychuk; unfortunately, there has not been any sign. We have followed up on numerous tips, but sadly they have not lead to the aircraft.”

The investigation unit at Search headquarters has received over one hundred tips from the public. Consequently, in response to the information they acquired, 30 tips lead to further investigation but none enabled the search efforts to locate Mr. Boychuk.

The following aircraft remain dedicated to the mission: 
•	two CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox; 
•	two CH-146 Griffon helicopters from 4 Wing Cold Lake and CFB Edmonton;
•	two CH-124 Sea King helicopter from Victoria;
•	one Dash-8 from 17 Wing Winnipeg; and
•	two CC-138 Twin Otter from 440 Squadron Yellowknife.

70 Civil Air Search and Rescue (CASARA), including 12 aircraft, are helping with the search today.

Sightings of a beige Cessna 172 with red trim registered C-FMXV can be called into the tips line at the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 1-800-567-5111 or the Search Headquarters (Kamloops) at 1-250-554-5962, collect calls are accepted.

-30-

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly or 2Lt Alexandre Cadieux, at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035.


----------



## flames9 (31 Oct 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/10/31/weisgarber.plane.crash.ctvnetwork

Was on CNN.com.


----------



## Bandit1 (1 Nov 2007)

The search continues - lets hope and pray for a good outcome!  I'm amazed at how much participation there is from CASARA - are they always this involved with SAR missions??

*Still No Clues to Missing Pilot’s Location*

November 1, 2007

KAMLOOPS – With approximately 85 percent of the entire area complete, searchers say two more days of good weather could see their plan completed on day ten of the search for missing pilot Ron Boychuk.

“We’ve flown over more than 29,500 square kilometers but found no solid indications of where Mr. Boychuk, may be,” said Searchmaster Capt. Brad White of Comox-based 442 Transport and Rescue Squadron. “To look at ending a search is a very difficult decision to make; however, we will ensure that we have flown the entire area to our utmost capabilities from the air and checked every lead.”

The following Canadian Forces aircraft are conducting today’s search:

•	one CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox; 
•	two CH-146 Griffon helicopters from 4 Wing Cold Lake and CFB Edmonton;
•	two CH-124 Sea King helicopter from Victoria;
•	one Dash-8 from 17 Wing Winnipeg; and
•	two CC-138 Twin Otter from 440 Squadron Yellowknife.

In addition, almost 70 Civil Air Search and Rescue (CASARA), including 13 aircraft, are helping with the search today.

Sightings of a beige Cessna 172 with red trim registered C-FMXV can be called into the tips line at the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 1-800-567-5111 or the Search Headquarters (Kamloops) at 1-250-554-5962, collect calls are accepted.

-30-

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly or 2Lt Alexandre Cadieux, at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035.


----------



## kj_gully (1 Nov 2007)

CASARA provide invaluable service during these searches, not only with the aircraft assets noted, but also within Search headquarters and augmentees to the military and civil aircraft crews. They are definately an intregal and welcome addition to a SAR case.


----------



## HERC (1 Nov 2007)

It's always great seeing the CASARA assets being put to use.  Being a member of both CASARA and ground SAR out of Cranbrook I see the dedication of these volunteers all the time.  Never ceases to amaze me.

Hopefully there is an outcome to this search soon.

Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Nov 2007)

It will be interesting to see if in due course, the story of the SAR Techs' insertion is told.

Kudos to Don McTigue at Alpine Helicopters...good job, Donnie!  

G2G


----------



## Zoomie (1 Nov 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see if in due course, the story of the SAR Techs' insertion is told.



Which part of the insertion interests you most?  Most details have been posted already.  

The Bell 407 took off from Golden, flew 6 miles.  The GSAR member on board homed the ELT to a valley - the helicopter flew up the valley until an "on-top" call was made.  The 407 landed 200m away from the crash and the ST's leaped into action.  Less than 10-15 mins later one of the ST's radio'd the 407 to land as he was incoming with a survivor.  The 407 landed and then took off again to the hospital.  That was pretty much it.


----------



## Bandit1 (2 Nov 2007)

Valley shots sound like fun!  Hope the CASARA guys enjoy the ride!   Glad to see the Sea Kings in on the operation, I'm sure they'll be an asset as well.  Be careful up there, I saw a local weather report and it looks like it'll be a wet one for you and your teams....take care!

Bandit

*Weather Hampering Search for Missing Pilot*

November 2, 2007

KAMLOOPS – Military searchers and Civil Air Search and Rescue Association (CASARA) volunteers will take to the air again today, Friday, November 2. Turbulence and bad weather has pushed the hunt for a missing Cessna 172 into its eleventh day.

Aircraft have been unable to complete their missions due to the flying conditions, but will attempt to get into areas of interest today for a closer look at the terrain for any signs of missing pilot Ron Boychuk.

Parts of the Fraser Canyon and a mountainous area west of Lytton remain to be searched. Despite the exhaustive efforts, there has been no sign of the missing aircraft that disappeared Tuesday, 23 Oct.

The Buffalo crew from 19 Wing Comox will be participating in the search west of Lytton. The crew, which consists of two pilots, one navigator, one flight engineer and two Search and Rescue Technicians, will be joined by a second flight engineer and three CASARA spotters, trained to look at difficult terrain for the smallest indication of where an aircraft may have gone down.

Today the Buffalo will fly “valley shoots”; an aggressive flying technique designed to get the aircraft into otherwise inaccessible valleys, often where other aircraft get into trouble. “The pilot will fly towards a peak, lower the aircraft’s flaps and drop its landing gear before suddenly pitching the aircraft over the peak towards the valley floor below,” describes Capt. Jeff Manney, public affairs officer and former Navigator. “Descending at a mere 170 kilometres per hour, the Buffalo is so steeply angled that its spotters, still scanning the cliff sides, are left hanging sideways in their seats.”

They will also perform contour flying, searching the difficult mountainous and heavily wooded areas. The first pass will be at 300 metres, looking 1.5 kilometres out and then the crew will drop to 150 metres scanning the area, searching areas that are less than one kilometre from the aircraft.

The Sea King crews will be flying an area west of the Fraser Canyon search area today. They have contributed significantly to the search and are flying missions that they normally do not have the opportunity to participate in. “Our primary mandate is anti-submarine warfare; flying off Canadian Forces ships over water,” said Capt. Don Philip, Sea King pilot and detachment commander for the two Sea Kings participating in the search.

“We do search and rescue training and have hoist capabilities; however, flying in the mountains is not something we do regularly. We do it in our training, but not operations. This is a new experience for some of our crew and is challenging for all of us.” Philip said. “Under different circumstances, this would be a great opportunity, but for us now it is about finding out what has happened to a missing fellow flyer, whose family is in great pain.”

The following Canadian Forces aircraft are conducting today’s search:

•	one CC-115 Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox; 
•	two CH-146 Griffon helicopters from 4 Wing Cold Lake and CFB Edmonton;
•	two CH-124 Sea King helicopter from Victoria;
•	one Dash-8 from 17 Wing Winnipeg; and
•	one CC-138 Twin Otter from 440 Squadron Yellowknife.

Over 70 Civil Air Search and Rescue Association volunteers (CASARA), including 13 aircraft, continue to support the search efforts.

Sightings of a beige Cessna 172 with red trim registered C-FMXV can be called into the tips line at the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (Victoria) at 1-800-567-5111 or the Search Headquarters (Kamloops) at 1-250-554-5962, collect calls are accepted.

-30-

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly at (250) 554-5960, pager (250) 703-7035.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Nov 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Which part of the insertion interests you most?  Most details have been posted already.
> 
> The Bell 407 took off from Golden, flew 6 miles.  The GSAR member on board homed the ELT to a valley - the helicopter flew up the valley until an "on-top" call was made.  The 407 landed 200m away from the crash and the ST's leaped into action.  Less than 10-15 mins later one of the ST's radio'd the 407 to land as he was incoming with a survivor.  The 407 landed and then took off again to the hospital.  That was pretty much it.



Crossed-wires, Zoomie, I thought Don had used the HETS to insert Sgt Elliston and MCpl Lapointe on site...check they landed 200m short and hiked up/in to the site.

Cheers,
G2G


----------



## Bandit1 (3 Nov 2007)

It's great to see 402 Squadron in on the action...here's a static shot of 804 from St. Thomas earlier this year.  Kids just love walking through this airplane, and the crew was amazing at answering questions ranging from "Why does it have sucha a big nose?" to "How fast do you go?"

Bandit


----------



## kj_gully (3 Nov 2007)

If HETS= longline, the boys did preposition it in case it was needed, early reports erroneously reported it as being the method of insertion. I don't think I would have the nuts to long line out with a carseat in my arms... that was the first question I asked when they got back.


----------



## Bandit1 (3 Nov 2007)

Anyone involved in this mission deserves a pat on the back and at least a couple of beers.  My hat goes off to the immense effort of the searchers which were involved with the search.   

*Search for Missing Pilot Unsuccessful from the Air*

KAMLOOPS – The search headquarters that was set up in Kamloops to search for missing pilot, Ron Boychuk, will be stood down today, November 3, 12 days after Boychuk disappeared after departing from Revelstoke, B.C. at approximately 2 p.m. on October 23. Air assets have covered the 20,000 square kilometre search area extensively; unfortunately, no indication of where the missing pilot or aircraft was found. 

Boychuk told his wife that he intended to fly to Qualicum via Salmon Arm. He never arrived at his intended destination and has not been heard from since leaving Revelstoke.  A search headquarters was set up in Kamloops with dedicated assets to ensure maximum support.

There remains one area in the mountains west of Lytton where search efforts have been hampered by weather. The area has been searched at 450 metres; however the Searchmaster would like one more search at a lower level. This will be conducted by a Buffalo aircraft from 19 Wing Comox once the conditions improve.

There were hundreds of tips called in, with 36 potential leads based on time and location, with two considered strong possibilities. Investigators followed up and aircraft were tasked to search areas of interest; however, nothing was found. Boychuk had flown the route two – three times per year over the past four years. According to his family, he was well prepared for survival.

Air Force crews from across Canada, along with Civil Air Search and Rescue Association (CASARA) and Ground Search and Rescue volunteers from British Columbia, participated in the intense search. Overall, 17 military and 27 CASARA aircraft flew 580 hours covering over 30,500 square kilometres. The search area has been covered extensively and Air Force assets will now return to their Wings / bases.

Both 442 Squadron and CASARA may revisit the area in the hopes of spotting the crash site whenever they are in the region for routine training.

“Our thoughts and prayers are with the Boychuks during this difficult time,” said Capt. Brad White, Searchmaster. “Our intention is always to bring home loved ones. It is with great sadness that we return without having reunited Ron Boychuk with his family.”

“This has been a tragic event, which the Air Force was unfortunately unable to resolve. We have no idea why Ron Boychuk disappeared or have any clues to his whereabouts. We encourage pilots to file flight plans and follow them, and to call in position reports. It assists us greatly in searches in the terrible event of a crash.”

The search will be handed over to the RCMP as a missing persons case.

If at anytime the public sees something that may be related to this case, please contact the RCMP.

-30-

Note to editors: For further information on the major search, please contact the 19 Wing Public Affairs Officer, Capt. Cheryl Condly at (250) 554-5960 (until departure, TBD) or pager (250) 703-7035.

For more information on CASARA, please visit: http://www.casara.ca


----------



## Zoomie (3 Nov 2007)

> We encourage pilots to file flight plans and follow them, and to call in position reports. It assists us greatly in searches in the terrible event of a crash.”



All pilots please read and heed - this one little act can save your life.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Nov 2007)

kj_gully said:
			
		

> If HETS= longline, the boys did preposition it in case it was needed, early reports erroneously reported it as being the method of insertion. I don't think I would have the nuts to long line out with a carseat in my arms... that was the first question I asked when they got back.



kj_gully, yes, HETS is civy-speak for a Helo-external transport system.  I saw that first report that Don had used HETS to insert the guys...hence waiting for more (which obviously didn't come, once the reporters corrected the information).  If the carseat was snap-linked to your harness you'd be good to go, KJ!

Zoomie is right, file the flight plan.  The second important element to that is....FOLLOW YOUR FLIGHT PLAN, or advise FSS of the change in route!

Cheers
G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2007)

"There are Old Pilots, there are Bold Pilots, but there are no Old Bold Pilots"

 Steve Fossett  who took off without filing a flight plan still hasnt been found. Its tough enough trying to find a downed plane that was flying on its flight path. We lost two Congressmen in Alaska Boggs and Begich in 1972 flying in a twin-engine Cessna 310 on a flight from Anchorage to Juneau.They remain missing to this day.


----------

